
Payment gateway options other than Stripe? - beckah
A my business is handling payments for small businesses in a very specific setting. We make money by charging a nominal percentage. However, because we use Stripe, this really cuts into us making anything.<p>In order for us to be able to actually make at least some of the money we are currently giving to Stripe, are there any gateways that charge a flat fee or is there a different way we can handle this and still be PCI compliant?
======
posguy
Flat fee processing is always going to be more expensive, unless the
Independent Sales Organization chooses to lose money (like Amazon Register
lost money[1]).

Going over interchange should save you some money, there are a bevy of ISOs
out there to choose from, and virtually all of them will be able to replace
Stripe.

Restricting what your customers can pay with, say only allowing Debit, or not
accepting American Express, can also allow you to cut costs, albeit it
reflects poorly on your business.

1 - [http://fortune.com/2015/10/30/amazon-register-shutting-
down/](http://fortune.com/2015/10/30/amazon-register-shutting-down/)

~~~
beckah
Thank you for your thorough response.

What do you mean "by interchange" and do you know of any ISOs who process
payments as an example? Most of what I find when researching is how to become
an ISO, which seems like it has a very high initial upfront cost.

~~~
posguy
Google is your friend[1], and yes, I do know many ISOs and I have a
relationship with one, but I'm not looking to delve into that. BTW becoming an
ISO is not what you should be looking for, a small ISO has a run rate of $2 or
$3 billion a month in processed transactions.

1 - [https://usa.visa.com/dam/VCOM/download/merchants/visa-usa-
in...](https://usa.visa.com/dam/VCOM/download/merchants/visa-usa-interchange-
reimbursement-fees-2016-april.pdf)

~~~
beckah
That's not what I mean. Which ISOs are out there that can replace Stripe?

I've looked and the only thing I've found are guides on how to become one
rather than ISOs that are offering their services.

------
MichaelBurge
If it's business-to-business, you may be able to encourage your customers to
pay via ACH or check, which costs pennies to process.

You could also choose to only take debit cards(and exclude credit cards). I
know a local grocery store that does this, and it can be far cheaper if you
use the right payment processor.

~~~
beckah
We are B2B, but we're a payment portal (point of sale). So a business enrolls
in our product and offers our product for their customers to pay.

------
AgilePay
When you say "handling payments" do you mean you accept the payment and then
in turn pay out your partner?

------
eecks
Realex? Never used them and they probably take a cut too

